# Snyder/hawthorne/motorbike/sport/zep Tank



## mrg (Apr 17, 2016)

Looking to trade this NOS pre war (36-40?) Snyder built horizontal louver tank for a vertical louver tank, straight trade or +/- cash depending on condition, black/white OG paint would be great. I also have a colson snap tank to trade if that what your looking for.


----------



## mrg (Apr 21, 2016)

bump


----------



## mrg (Apr 27, 2016)

bump


----------



## mrg (May 10, 2016)

Horizontal louvers ! need vertical!, and bump!


----------



## mrg (May 27, 2016)

Bump!


----------



## mrg (May 29, 2016)

bump


----------



## mrg (Jun 2, 2016)

bump again!


----------



## mrg (Jul 30, 2016)

bump


----------



## mrg (Aug 2, 2016)

bump


----------



## mrg (Aug 4, 2016)

bump


----------



## mrg (Aug 7, 2016)

bump it


----------



## mrg (Aug 9, 2016)

bump it up


----------



## mrg (Aug 12, 2016)

bump


----------



## mrg (Aug 16, 2016)

bump


----------



## mrg (Aug 19, 2016)

bump


----------



## mrg (Aug 28, 2016)

Bump it up!


----------



## mrg (Sep 1, 2016)

bump it up


----------



## mrg (Sep 5, 2016)

bump


----------



## mrg (Sep 9, 2016)

bump


----------



## mrg (Sep 17, 2016)

bump it up!


----------



## Barto (Sep 18, 2016)

Very nice tank, that fits a Hawthorne fastback correct?


----------



## mrg (Sep 29, 2016)

bump


----------



## mrg (Oct 9, 2016)

bump


----------



## mrg (Oct 20, 2016)

bump


----------



## mrg (Oct 28, 2016)

bump


----------



## mrg (Dec 18, 2016)

bump


----------

